# Hi all, I had a post awile ago about stuck ground gass stoppers.



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't find it to add to it now. I just want to say "don't use the microwave". I had great luck with other methods but not here. I thought I'd try it. This and a lot of small pieces is what's left. The interseting thing I found out was it was ammonia and horse hair inside... cool. Notice the stopper is still in the neck!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2006)

Microwave??? 
 If your next step is thermonuclear warhead i advise against it.

 Ever try an ultrasonic cleaner bath?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been hearing more and more countries have thermo nuclear bottle stopper removal technologies, maybe I should look into that but I think it's a bit extreme. I would have thought hot water might do the trick. Thanks anyway Matt.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh yeh, it's probably not the best way to dry your dog, if there was any wonder about it.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2006)

An ultrasonic cleaner might work but if the bottle has the slightest nick in it the result will be the same as the microwave with out the boom.


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 17, 2006)

try this!!! warm up some glycerin or mineral oil . not too hot ,say about 125 degrees. place the entire bottle in and let it come up to temp and then cool slow. heres what happens. the warm oil heats the glass which inturn heats the internal air in the bottle. as the air temp comes up in the bottle it will expand and escape around the stopper. watch for small bubbles. after the oil cools the air will try to suck back into the bottle around the stopper, but it cant because it is surrounded with oil. it will suck oil in and loosen the stopper . it has worked many times for me, and have never broken one. i did have one that this did not work on.


----------



## huffmnd (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess I'm going to suggest an old trick. I suggested it once before on an old watch that someone had but I got there too late and the watch didn't make it past an acid bath or something. What I use is reel oil, you can get it anywhere they sell fishing supplies. It contains a small amount of acid in the oil. The oil and acid penetrate around the lid overnight and usually problem solved. If you can't get any reel oil try WD 40. Just a little SLICK idea.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 18, 2006)

fast easy way to solve this problem, a hammer!

 []

 rick


----------



## Polisher Paul (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey all you diggers !!! 
 Anyone have a collection of stoppers that they don't want? I'm interested in all I can get my hands on. I buy box lots when I come across them. Hopefully they are not to damaged. 

 Polisher Paul   www.paulmnulton.com - email : pnulton@echoes.net


----------



## epgorge (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, 
 Huff, I will try it. Thanks.  Digger I will try yours first. T-tumber, I will try yours last. Polisher, if I break it I will call you. Thanks to all for your imput. 

 Ep


----------

